# Locking trunk bike rack?



## Hempfieldhunter (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking for a trunk rack for my 03' accord, but I want a locking one, is one made? been looking a lot but can't find one, any help?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Locking how? No trunk rack can lock to your car, and therefore there is no point in locking bikes to it. Roof racks are probably the most secure when locked, hitch racks a close second.


----------



## tw1st3dcd (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually the Bones RS by Saris locks to the trunk of a car. It uses metal straps that ratchet down then lock into place. I have used it for about a year now and never have worried about my bikes as long as they are locked to the rack. It is a little more expensive then most trunk racks but imo it is worth it.

http://www.saris.com/p-301-bones-rs.aspx


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

No trunk mount is secure. You can lock your bike to the carrier, but a thief with a knife can have both off of the car in seconds.

We scrapped the trunk mount and went with a Yakima hitch mount carrier. Yo can lock the carrier to the hitch, and the bike to the carrier. Plus it is easy to mount up and secure the bike without damaging the paint job or springing the trunk lid.

The hitch for a Honda is a Class II with a 1.25" receiver (DrawTite or Reese), so buy a 1.25 inch carrier. There is also a 1.25" to 2" adaptor available which will allow you to buy a 2" carrier and use it on all hitches.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I never trusted...*



Roswell52 said:


> No trunk mount is secure. You can lock your bike to the carrier, but a thief with a knife can have both off of the car in seconds.
> 
> We scrapped the trunk mount and went with a Yakima hitch mount carrier. Yo can lock the carrier to the hitch, and the bike to the carrier. Plus it is easy to mount up and secure the bike without damaging the paint job or springing the trunk lid.
> 
> The hitch for a Honda is a Class II with a 1.25" receiver (DrawTite or Reese), so buy a 1.25 inch carrier. There is also a 1.25" to 2" adaptor available which will allow you to buy a 2" carrier and use it on all hitches.


any rack's 'security'. Most of those locks can be defeated wtih a big screwdriver twisted with a pair of vice grips.

I perfer to use a good quality U-lock and thick cable or chain around the bike, securing it to the tow hooks or around the car hitch. When I used roof racks, I ran the cable inside the car and secured it to the inside door handle. That thing would take some serious tugging to make it break loose.

Even then, I would never rely on your bike staying put overnight, unless you live waaaaay out in the country or something.

IMO, hitch racks are the way to go. Hatchback racks _will_ screw your paint up if you use it with any regularity. If you're on a budget and drive a beater car, that might not be that much of an issue.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a cable that I wrap around the arm of the inside of the trunk that leads out of th trunk and I wrap the bike securely with it and then put the other end in the trunk to lock it. It's a deterrent but not sure proof as the cable has to be thin enough for the trunk to close with no problem making it easier to cut.


----------



## Hempfieldhunter (Jul 6, 2008)

I just was thinking, I have a wing on my honda, what if i got a GOOD trunk rack and ran a cable lock around the bike and wing?


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Hempfieldhunter said:


> I just was thinking, I have a wing on my honda, what if i got a GOOD trunk rack and ran a cable lock around the bike and wing?


Only if you don't like the wing.....


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

Most cars have a tow hook under the bumper cover.......Run a cable and lock there


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks man, had not thought of the tow hook,, it'd take some doing to get that thing cut. Next time I leave my bike on rack unsupervised I'll give that a shot


----------



## ultimatefreerider (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got a 6' kryptonite cable lock that I wrap through the wheels/frame and down to the tow hook on the back. Works great for my strap-on trunk rack.


----------

